# Jellybean on the Viewsonic gTablet



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I've had an ill fated Viewsonic gTablet for about a year. As released, the gTablet used the Froyo operating system, which was designed for Android cell phones. Rather than continue development, Viwsonic withdrew the tablet from the market and discontinued all support, leaving it a virtual orphan. :eek2: 
Fortunately a lot of savvy people discovered that the gTablet OS could be hacked and soon came up with modified versions of Gingerbread and Honeycomb.
I'd installed GtabComb (Honeycomb hack) on my gTablet and was not totally satisfied because it was obviously a work in progress that got abandoned by its developer. 

Fast forward to yesterday. I installed ALPHA DIRTY-BEAN 4.1.X, by Team DRH, on my gTablet, following the very good instructions given on the xda-developers web site by Ray Waldo. Oh, Happy Day! :joy:
I now have an almost bug free adaptation of Jellybean on my gTablet.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

:biggthump There's some real wizards over there on XDA


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Jellybean is amazing stuff.


----------



## AndrewWebster (Apr 8, 2013)

Cholly said:


> I've had an ill fated Viewsonic gTablet for about a year. As released, the gTablet used the Froyo operating system, which was designed for Android cell phones. Rather than continue development, Viwsonic withdrew the tablet from the market and discontinued all support, leaving it a virtual orphan. :eek2:
> Fortunately a lot of savvy people discovered that the gTablet OS could be hacked and soon came up with modified versions of Gingerbread and Honeycomb.
> I'd installed GtabComb (Honeycomb hack) on my gTablet and was not totally satisfied because it was obviously a work in progress that got abandoned by its developer.
> 
> ...


Jellybean is awesome on galaxy tablet. How many guys out there make use of Jellybean on galaxy tab?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Cholly;3110746 said:


> I've had an ill fated Viewsonic gTablet for about a year. As released, the gTablet used the Froyo operating system, which was designed for Android cell phones. Rather than continue development, Viwsonic withdrew the tablet from the market and discontinued all support, leaving it a virtual orphan. :eek2:
> Fortunately a lot of savvy people discovered that the gTablet OS could be hacked and soon came up with modified versions of Gingerbread and Honeycomb.
> I'd installed GtabComb (Honeycomb hack) on my gTablet and was not totally satisfied because it was obviously a work in progress that got abandoned by its developer.
> 
> ...


Nice. I've been looking at picking up an inexpensive Android tablet. This just might be what I've been looking for.

- Merg


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

AndrewWebster;3207065 said:


> Jellybean is awesome on galaxy tablet. How many guys out there make use of Jellybean on galaxy tab?


I have a Galaxy Tab 2 7 inch running jelly bean..yes indead it is awsome.. I still have not fully explored all of its capabilitys...


----------

